# Хочу купить аккордеон



## Роман_ (16 Сен 2010)

Вопрос специалистам. Хочу купить полный готовый аккордеон бу для себя. Собрал на это дело 2,5 тыс. у.е
Просматривал объявления , в основном Вельтмейстер-Супита, Кантус 4-й, 5-й и то очень мало
Есть-ли аналоги других производителей за такую цену или останавливаться на вышеуказанных моделях Вельтмейстера.
Живу в Одессе. Рассмотрю объективные предложения


----------



## zet10 (16 Сен 2010)

Можно взять б/у итальянца за эту сумму тоже неплохой вариант.


----------



## diorel (16 Сен 2010)

Мне недавно предлагали Супиту за 2700долларов с торгом.Находится в Горловке.Если интересует могу прислать контакты.


----------



## Роман_ (16 Сен 2010)

zet10 писал:


> Можно взять б/у итальянца за эту сумму тоже неплохой вариант.


Что бы Вы предложили?

diorel писал:


> Мне недавно предлагали Супиту за 2700долларов с торгом.Находится в Горловке.Если интересует могу прислать контакты.


Вы сами ее видели, стоит она этих денег?


----------



## zet10 (16 Сен 2010)

Скандалли,фото могу вам сбросить

кстати есть новая "супита",но цена 100 т.р.


----------



## Роман_ (16 Сен 2010)

Я понимаю, что новое не старое и супита мне нравится, но не готов по деньгам, это больше 3-тыс(( 
Давайте фото итальянца, если можно. Сколько ему годков?


----------



## zet10 (16 Сен 2010)

сбросьте мне на мыло свою почту и я вам отправлю фото и характеристики инструмента


----------



## Роман_ (16 Сен 2010)

У меня в профиле есть мыло


----------



## andrei_yushin (9 Ноя 2010)

А есть еще такой вариант: аккордеон Алессандрини. готовый, очень красивый, вот ссылочка: 
http://prodam.slando.ru/moskva/akkordeon_alessandrini_P_26173351.html


----------



## KosSU (14 Ноя 2010)

Здравствуйте!
Большая просьба дать мне совет. Ищу инструмент что бы играть для себя. Играл всегда на немцах 3/4, простые полнные (что в составах муз школ) (супиту - только в руках держал). Т.е. опыта общения с хорошими инсрументами нет к сожалению. Очень хочу полный аккрдеон с хорошим звуком, и, может быть, готово-выборный (для осваивания, но не обязательно). так как в ансамблях и на сцене выступать не планирую, конечно дорогой конценртный аккордеон мне ни к чему. Большая просьба дать совет - на что мне сейчас ориентироваться и в каких ценовых пределах? (лет 10 назад пришлось оставить игру по тяжелым семейным обстоятельствам и продать свой старый, поэтому за рынком не следил и не знаю что и как сейчас. Порсьба помочь советом, надоело отбивать "Полет шмеля" по ноге или столу, хочется по клавишам...)


----------



## zet10 (14 Ноя 2010)

Правильнее наверное будет если вы сами обозначите сумму на которую вы ориентируетесь,тогда можно будет совершенно точно подсказать вам в вашем ценовом варианте!


----------



## KosSU (15 Ноя 2010)

zet10, спасибо, что откликнулись.
zet10 писал:


> Правильнее наверное будет если вы сами обозначите сумму на которую вы ориентируетесь,тогда можно будет совершенно точно подсказать вам в вашем ценовом варианте!


ну, первоначально думал определиться с суммой от 20 до 50 тысяч рублей. Но уже неделю по интернету брожу (по музыкальным магазинам пока не ездил) и понимаю, что, похоже, необходимо поднимать планку как минимум до 60-80 тысяч рублей.


----------



## zet10 (15 Ноя 2010)

В таком случае берите итальянца,за 65 т.р. можно взять полный(прямодечный) "Скандалли" в идеал.сост.,уверен что для вас как для любителя этого будет более чем достаточно.Кстати что касаемо поездки по магазинам,то не стоветовал бы,т.к там на эти же вещи идет накрутка от 40 до 60%,уж я то это знаю))...К примеру этот же "Скандалли" выставлен за 90 т.р,а "Супита" которую купил Роман вообще стояла в магазине "Аккорд" за 200 т.р...А так в целом если хромает бюджет,можно за 20 т.р,взять в отл.сост.,полный "Вельтмейстер" 11/5 регистров и тоже спокойно заниматься.


----------



## drunf (15 Ноя 2010)

*zet10*, а можно краткие ТТХ этого "Скандалли" (голоса, кол-во регистров)? Присматриваюсь на будущее к новому инструменту, хотел бы знать, на что рассчитывать. Спасибо.


----------



## KosSU (15 Ноя 2010)

zet10, спасибо за совет. Да, итальянца взять - это большая удача. Но, признаться, я не знал даже, что за такую цену можно взять "Скандалли". Вы мне придали уверенности, спасибо! Теперь определился я с ориентиром!) 
drunf писал:


> а можно краткие ТТХ этого "Скандалли" (голоса, кол-во регистров)? Присматриваюсь на будущее к новому инструменту, хотел бы знать, на что рассчитывать. Спасибо.


тоже присоединюсь к вопросу, возник интерес)


----------



## zet10 (15 Ноя 2010)

drunf писал:


> а можно краткие ТТХ этого "Скандалли" (голоса, кол-во регистров)?


 Пришлите мне свое мыло,я сброшу вам фото и точные характеристики инструмента.KosSU,жду и вашего адресса почты,с удовольствием вышлю точное описание!


----------



## KosSU (15 Ноя 2010)

zet10, почта: [email protected]


----------



## zet10 (15 Ноя 2010)

Добро,высылаю


----------



## drunf (15 Ноя 2010)

*zet10*, [email protected]

Спасибо.


----------



## KosSU (15 Ноя 2010)

zet10, спасибо!


----------



## Вадим Иванович (3 Мар 2011)

Роман! В Горловке под СУПИТУ втюривают АМИГО. Могу предложить итальянца SETTIMIO SOPRANI мой е-мэйл <[email protected]>.


----------

